# where to get rims



## aljolyn (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a 1986 massey 1030 that th e rear rims rusted. Welder said beyond repair. Calles dealer to get a rim and he said the part # was discontinued. Is there an after market place to get rims?


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Look for a tractor used parts store. Where are you?


----------



## aljolyn (Nov 19, 2006)

new jersey


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Lets see, going from memory:

An Allis Chalmers 5020 (AC 5020) is a direct fit front and rear.
So are many of the Hinomoto gray market tractors.

You can have your centers cut and re-welded into a new/used approximate size wheels too. 

SHARTEL


----------

